# corvette saw blades size and et?



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

what are the corvette sawblade sizes and offsets?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> what are the corvette sawblade sizes and offsets?


 Different years/models came in different widths, check out the sawblade thread for all: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5538259-2012-Sawblades-Thread


----------

